# C'est reparti !



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

[...]


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2006)

Et ben c'est pas trop tôt !


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

Yes, enfin....a force de t'epier sur Macfr, je commençais a me demander quand ça viendrait...

en tout cas, bonne nouvelle...
et bon premier episode...


----------



## Warflo (6 Mars 2006)

Cool je venais juste de me les (re-re)faire hier


----------



## Patamach (6 Mars 2006)

Je viens de lire l'episode 1 sur ton site: excellent!

C'est dynamique, drôle et bien dessiné; juste un truc si je puis me permettre que j'aime moyen c'est les couleurs, peu trop criardes à mon gout (mais bon faut dire je suis fan du N&B).
C'est peut etre aussi le fait que je regarde ca sur un ecran d'ordi. et pas sur du vrai papier de la vrai vie!

En tout cas félicitations, j'adore et suis d'habitude pas très bon publique en BD.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (6 Mars 2006)

Je suis fan de BD, en tous les cas dans ce genre là. 

Depuis un moment je lis tes posts sans savoir que tu dessinais, aussi je te trouve très cool, sur ce j'en parle à mon ami Krystof, qui m'apprend que tu crées des BD et qu'elles sont éditées.
"Mouais  faut voir " lui ais je répondu. Chose que je n'ais pas faite, je ne suis pas aller voir.
Et aujourd'hui je tombe sur ton post, clique sur le lien, lis et regarde les premières pages et...demain je cours acheter la collection     

Ta façons de travailler les dialogues est vraiment percutante, on s'y croirait, j'adore.

Bravo, vraiment   Je t'enverrais d'autres remarques en MP ou sur ton mail  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> juste un truc si je puis me permettre que j'aime moyen c'est les couleurs, *peu trop criardes à mon gout*.



Donc pas assez ..? :rateau:

Sinon sache que les couleurs du sieur Roberto sont comme ses chemises ... Ca pète, ça clinque et tu le vois de loin ! Imagine un paon faisant la roue ... Ben c'est ça ! Tout pour attirer le regard de la donzelle passante !


----------



## Nexka (6 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> demain je cours acheter la collection



   Tu vas avoir du mal à trouver TOUT les tomes d'un seul coup  :love: 



Roberto :love:

Comment dire....  ..... BRAVO!!!   :love:


----------



## NED (6 Mars 2006)

Roberto Président !!!
:rose: :rose: :rose: 
:rateau: 
:love: :love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (6 Mars 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas avoir du mal à trouver TOUT les tomes d'un seul coup  :love:



Pourquoi il n'y en a qu'un  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi il n'y en a qu'un  :mouais:



pour l'instant, le second est en cours...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

T'as oublié "là maintenant" dans le titre


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

génial! Roberto, les dessins sont superbes et j'ai bien rigolé 
bravo!


----------



## Ichabod Crane (6 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant, le second est en cours...



Mârci, je n'avais pas suivi


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> mais me demandez pas quand, ce serait sympa :mouais:



Enfin...!!!  :rateau:     :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

D'abord, c'est un détail, mais il n'y avait pas d'iMac avec iSight intégrée au moment de l'achat ! Je m'insurge ! 

Cela étant posé, ben, c'est excellent comme toujours avec Vixente.
Mais je m'inquiète pour nos héros... Un iMac dans la maison, c'est la porte ouverte à tous les sonnyboy, DocEvil, Amok et autres pervers du Ouèbe® !
Comment Roberto réagira-t-il à son premier tomber de futal ?
Vous le saurez en lisant la suite des aventures, etc. etc. 

Bravo Vincent. De la belle ouvrage.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

J'adooooooooooore Roberto, je ne connaissais pas, j'ai bien ri, et j'attends la suite !!!!


----------



## jahrom (7 Mars 2006)

Enfin ! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Après un paquet de temps à faire différentes choses et à mettre au point _(un peu beaucoup  laborieusement à mon goût)_ un nouvel épisode qui sera le premier d'un futur deuxième album (mais me demandez pas quand, ce serait sympa :mouais: ),* je suis heureux de vous annoncer la suite*http://www.macfr.com/robertoetpepita/roberto-pepita-tome-2 de la journée de Roberto & Pépita de retour de chez Fu Deng après être passé à la Flaque©...
> :love:
> Oui : ça fait deux ans que ça dure, mais c'est la même journée !
> 
> ...



Je suis admiratif.  

Que dire de plus...merci de nous faire partager ton travail.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié "là maintenant" dans le titre


Là, maintenant, je suis en train de lire les nouvelles aventures de R&P...  :love:

Mais qu'est ce que les pages sont longues à charger.


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2006)

l'humour est une chose compliqué et casse-gueule à faire.......
alors.... 

_sinon c'estkoidonc les hobbys de pépita ?....  p'têt qu'on en a en commun...._  

_rendez-vous, un certain week-end de Janvier pour ce qui concerne mes espoirs de parution....._


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Mars 2006)

je ne dirai qu'une chose:

Roberto DOIT devenir le grand président du monde...

Gloria, allellouïa, je me prosterne à tes pieds grand bwana     :love: 

encore, encore, fais nous réver (quoique ne pourrions nous voir la culotte de pepita???) mais encore... :love:   





bon et maintenant suffit la grosse tête, merci c'était sympa, mais bon, deux ans pour nous pondre quelques vignettes, y'a pas de quoi grimper aux rideaux non plus...

allez, encore.... un effort, parce que c'est vrai que c'est pas mal (bien que je n'aime pas dire du mal des gens...) 

BRAVO


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

Roberto, contrairement à tirhum a la décence de mettre des calques vestimentaires sur pépita histoire de pas trop abaisser notre productivité


----------



## Patamach (7 Mars 2006)

A quand une association Roberto / tirhum sur un scénario original de SM?


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, contrairement à tirhum a la décence de mettre des claques vestimentaires sur pépita histoire de pas trop abaisser notre productivité


tu pensais à quoi, là ?..... 
 
moi, ça ne me gêne pas.... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> A quand une association Roberto / tirhum sur un scénario original de SM?




le scenario de SM......hum.....en voila une idée...


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le scenario de SM......hum.....en voila une idée...


si on arrive à comprendre le synopsis.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2006)

Bravo Roberto, c'est cool!!!
Séance de dédicace à la prochaine Expo alors?


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2006)

Je vous rappelle que 47% sur le prix de vente sont directement reversés aux modérateurs du bar au titre de la taxe MSF.

Modérateurs Sans Frontières (MSF) est une association venant en aide aux modérateurs victimes de dépression nerveuse.


En achetant l'album de Roberto, vous faites de plus une bonne action ! Ils vous en remercient !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bolognese.



Tu as l'extincteur à proximité au moins ?!


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Roberto, c'est cool!!!
> Séance de dédicace à la prochaine Expo alors?



Je n'aurais pas dit mieux, pour la séance de dédicace à la prochaine Apple Expo! 

Bravo Roberto!


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

Ce fil est un scandale!

Messieurs dames, nous sommes manipulés par un énergumène, dont la bonne humeur feinte et le penchant prononcé pour les motifs floraux ne sont qu'une façade pour cacher un racolage commercial éhonté!
Et cette phrase est illisible! (mais là n'est pas le principal...)

Ce salaud VEND ses dessins!
Ce thread n'est qu'une publicité à peine déguisée, je demande sa suppression pure et simple, ainsi que le bannissement de son auteur, sa radiation de l'ordre des chemizafleur, et le spammage massif de sa boitamèle!

Et un averto aussi.
Et un mot à ses parents.
Et au troisième averto, c'est punition corporelle.

ET CE SERA BIEN MERITE!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil est un scandale!
> 
> Messieurs dames, nous sommes manipulés par un énergumène, dont la bonne humeur feinte et le penchant prononcé pour les motifs floraux ne sont qu'une façade pour cacher un racolage commercial éhonté!
> Et cette phrase est illisible! (mais là n'est pas le principal...)
> ...



Bobby?


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, avec Tirhum ce serait sympa (faudrait qu'on trouve le temps _(là plus tard !)_ tous les deux !)
> 
> :love:
> :love:


ça pourrait être intéressant....... 
_et drôle !....._ :rateau:  
NB : prévoir un corset pour tenir mes côtes.... :mouais:

edit : ça y'est ! le Blork pustuleux (re)disjoncte !!.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Manque de pot, je me suis soucié de cet aspect des choses *AVANT* de vous z'en causer !
> :rateau:
> 
> J'ai préalablement obtenu l'aval en séance du lundi du _Haut Comité du Consistoire de Surveillance du Respect Absolu de la Sainte Charte et de Ce Qui s'Ensuit,_ incontournable institution dont je me permets respectueusement d'embrasser les mocassins à gland.
> ...


Ces gens là sont des vendus...
Modos partout, justice nulle part!

(J'ai noté les noms des complices, hein, croyez pas que j'vous ai pas remarqué.)


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Manque de pot, je me suis soucié de cet aspect des choses *AVANT* de vous z'en causer !
> :rateau:



C'est la saison des oiseaux migrateurs  




			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ces gens là sont des vendus...
> Modos partout, justice nulle part!
> 
> (J'ai noté les noms des complices, hein, croyez pas que j'vous ai pas remarqué.)



Tu as raison il faisait comme si pour les 47% mais à l'arrivée ça a dû faire 60   C'est le prix à payer pour qu'il n'y ait que lui qui fasse sa pub sur MacG  :rateau:  Comment ça non ? Mais si, mais si


----------



## Nephou (7 Mars 2006)

au passage : un truc qui m'a fait bien rire :

« ascenseurs Roubard & Combassor
&#8212; Ne pas dépasser la dose prescrite
&#8212; Ne pas se pencher hors de la cabine
&#8212; Un "pop" à l'ouverture est notre garantie
&#8212; En cas de problèmes, appuyez à nouveau sur l&#8217;un des boutons puis utilisez votre téléphone mobile »


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu as de sacrément bons z'yeux !


Et pour moi tu trouvais ça normal...


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> encore, encore, fais nous réver (quoique ne pourrions nous voir la culotte de pepita???) mais encore... :love:





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu n'as pas...
> _Non rien._
> 
> :rose:


Tu remarqueras que ma discrétion est sans faille, mon chéri. 

N'empêche que du coup, je viens de rouvrir mon toshop. :rateau::rateau:


Elle a l'air en pleine forme, la pépita, dans l'opus deux.
Je l'imagine si Roberto en vient à lui expliquer pourquoi IL FAUT qu'elle ait SA session à elle.... 


A part ça, c'est pas mal, comme d'hab.  :love:


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai préalablement obtenu l'aval en séance du lundi du _Haut Comité du Consistoire de Surveillance du Respect Absolu de la Sainte Charte et de Ce Qui s'Ensuit,_ incontournable institution dont je me permets respectueusement d'embrasser les mocassins à gland.
> 
> :love:









 Ils portent encore ça... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2006)

y'a eu une époque ou c'était vraiment à la mode....





...mais j'y ai échappé....

sinon je viens de relire le nouvel épisode, quel sens du détail et du.....papier peint !!  :rateau:   
tu dois vraiment te faire chier sur certains détails !.....:mouais:


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> sinon je viens de relire le nouvel épisode, quel sens du détail et du.....papier peint !!  :rateau:
> tu dois vraiment te faire chier sur certains détails !.....:mouais:



Va falloir une séance de rattrapage..

_Fichier ----> Ouvrir... Ça va marcher, c'est un mac _


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Mars 2006)

J'ai rêvé de Roberto cette nuit... :mouais:






c'est grave docteur?


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2006)

J'adore ce nouvel épisode :love: _La suite ?_ 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu remarqueras que ma discrétion est sans faille, mon chéri.
> 
> N'empêche que du coup, je viens de rouvrir mon toshop. :rateau::rateau:
> 
> ...



Ai rouvert Toshop _aussi_. En loucedé :rateau: 

FabFab: _y'avait Casimir avec vous dans ton rêve ? _


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Mars 2006)

Je te rassure tout de suite, c'était pas sexuel


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et... ?
> _Tu as eu des manifestations physiologiques surprenantes, imprévues, quelque chose qui cadre pas ??
> _ :rose: :love:




Non non... aucune manifestation _physiologiques surprenantes, imprévues ou même particulières_  , juste le plaisir des yeux et je me demandais ce qui pourrait aller le mieux en face... pour un diptyque :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

En même temps vous pourriez poster peu, mais utile .


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2006)

_Tu y mets au moins un point d'honneur toi _

Roberto ?

A quand les prochains calendriers de signatures dans iCal ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2006)

z'au boulot !!!


----------



## NED (11 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah maaaaais... Très bientôt !
> 
> Suffit juste que je termine cent trente vignettes, c'est à dire soixante-seize pages multipliées par deux (cases par page) égal cent cinquante deux moins vingt deux que j'ai fait égal* cent trente*, ouais voilà, multiplié par sept heures en moyenne par case égal... neuf cent dix heures divisées par... _(trois heures le soir pendant quatre jours par semaine, vu que le vendredi chuis fatigué après l'école, égal douze heures par semaine)_ douze égal* soixante-quinze semaines virgule quatre-vingt trois*, et ça si jamais on considère que c'est une moyenne qui tient compte des semaines où je fais ça toute la journée (ça compense les vacances d'été et puis les périodes de Noël et les soirs d'anniversaire de mes enfants et de ma femme), ça correspond à... attends voooooâr... Dashboard©... à un an et... heu... _(soixante-seize on va dire divisés par quatre semaines par mois en moyenne égal dix-neuf, moins douze mois égal... sept)_ donc voilà :
> Rendez-vous dans *un an et sept mois* !
> ...



Et tu as multiplié par l'âge du capitaine, en divisant par 2 au carré?


----------



## Imaginus (11 Mars 2006)

Ola les mathematiques ca me refile la nausée... 


Bravo ! Bravo et encore Bravo Roberto Vendez !!


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah maaaaais... Très bientôt !
> (...)
> J'ai ma rentrée au alentours du vingt-cinq, alors on a qu'à dire le quinze septembre deux mil sept.
> Ok ?
> :love: :love:



Tu feras une séance de dédicace pour l'AE Paris ? Avec Steve ? :love:  

J'aime quand tu nous parles comme ça, on sent le plan marketing efficace


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mars 2006)

Toujours aussi bon ! 

Par contre la machine à boule veut pas marcher, elle dit que je t'ai trop filé de coup de boules :rateau:

sa**pe...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bolognese.



Rob, hombre ... Que dis je, hombre, amigo, mi hermano, tu me connais, dès qu'un avis est sollicité, je ne peux m'empêcher de participer !  

Alors, j'avais bien compris que cette dernière case sentait le vécu, mais vois-tu, je ne puis vraiment pas m'empêcher de penser que la dix septième case le sent au moins aussi fort. Je ne saurais dire à quoi je dois cette fugace impression ... 

Bien sur, pour l'ensemble de l'&#339;uvre, les sentiments dominants sont  et :love: , mais sur ce point, je n'avais aucun doute. D'ailleurs, le  à bien failli me coûter un fauteuil de bureau, et je poste là, encore un peu dans le brouillard, j'en ai ri aux larmes.

Veuillez agréer, cher Monsieur, etc, etc ... 

 

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## kanako (12 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rob, hombre ... Que dis je, hombre, amigo, mi hermano, tu me connais, dès qu'un avis est sollicité, je ne peux m'empêcher de participer !
> 
> Alors, j'avais bien compris que cette dernière case sentait le vécu, mais vois-tu, je ne puis vraiment pas m'empêcher de penser que la dix septième case le sent au moins aussi fort. Je ne saurais dire à quoi je dois cette fugace impression ...
> 
> ...



ouais ! j'pourrais pas faire mieux ! 
donc bravo ^^ (je crois que je l'ai déjà dit... mais j'sais plus...)
j'ai bien ris aussi, merci (ça fait du bien parfois !)
  
:love:  
 (j'aime ce smiley, zoli sourir...)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2006)

*Mouais, m'enfin on m'hôtera pas de la tête*
qu'elle est un poil trop chaudement vêtue cette Pépita là...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

Disons que dans ce volumes les positions de pépita deviennent brûlantes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme qualifie plutôt cela de _vulgaire._




*Pepita a été gâtée par mère nature*
ah ça, qu'y peut-elle, la pauvre, d'être si généreusement dotée ?

D'aucuns diront qu'on eût apprécié qu'elle s'occupe elle même du câblage.





:hein:


----------



## duracel (12 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pepita a été gâtée par mère nature*
> ah ça, qu'y peut-elle, la pauvre, d'être si généreusement dotée ?



Faut peut être demandé à son papa aussi, non?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

_Vous devriez donner des points négatifs de réputation à d'autres avant d'en coller de nouveau aux fesses de la femme de Roberto Vendez._


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points négatifs de réputation à d'autres avant d'en coller de nouveau aux fesses de la femme de Roberto Vendez._




*Hum, tu veux dire*
que Pépita aime la fessée ?




 
:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Avec ou sans le générique ?
> Celle du port utilisateur ??



Exactement 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai pas eu de commentaires outrés de Macusers fanatiques pour dire que l'install' d'un Mac c'était pas la galère que je laisse entendre.
> Faut croire que le Mac a changé.



L'install d'un mac, c'est simple, tu branches et t'appuies sur le bouton, voilà, c'est fait ! C'est quand tu veux faire kekchose avec le Mac, que ça se gâte ! :casse: :hosto:



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A un moment donné lorsque je composais les fenêtres d'alerte dans Illustrator©, je suis allé me servir un café, et au retour sans trop réfléchir j'ai essayé de fermer une fenêtre.
> _Je me suis dit que ça tenait la route.
> _:mouais:
> :rose:



Combien de fois ça m'est arrivé sur des copies d'écran, ça ! :rateau: :rose: 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merci tout le monde !
> *_J'ai super-envie d'attaquer le deux. C'est pas le moment du tout mais je vais pas mettre ça trop longtemps de côté, promis !_
> :love::love:



T'as raison, traîne pas trop, parce que là, nous, de l'autre côté de l'écran, on en bave tellement qu'on doit acheter des motopompes pour évacuer !  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (12 Mars 2006)

Ouais, même moi dans mon casque, je bave comme un vieux porc ! :rateau:

Mais il devrait fournir une Pepita avec chaque iMac acheté, elle a beau faire chier avec ses questions à la con ( nan j'ai pas dit 'questions de femme' ! :mouais: :rateau: ), ça reste agréable à regarder quand elle se penche sur ce gros engin


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, même moi dans mon casque, je bave comme un vieux porc ! :rateau:
> 
> Mais il devrait fournir une Pepita avec chaque iMac acheté, elle a beau faire chier avec ses questions à la con ( nan j'ai pas dit 'questions de femme' ! :mouais: :rateau: ), ça reste agréable à regarder quand elle se penche sur ce gros engin



Ah, c'était ça, la vapeur qui s'échappe du casque !

En tout cas, tu devrais réfléchir à tes exigences, parce que la Pépita moyenne, ça a tendance à "faire les boutiques", et vu ta situation actuelle ...


----------



## Pierrou (12 Mars 2006)

Ouais, enfin limite quand je rentre dans un magasin, j'ai qu'à lever le poing et étrangler un vendeur, sont au garde à vous tous ! 

_Pis sexuellement j'assure depuis qu'on m'a mis un prothèse, mais ne dévions pas du sujet !_


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme qualifie plutôt cela de _vulgaire._


:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
_.....que devrais dire la mienne, alors !!....._


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2006)

Pardonne ce qui va suivre Roberto, mais j'ai des petites questions idiotes: Combien de temps te faut-il pour faire un épisode?? L'encrage et la mise en couleur, c'est toi qui t'en occupe où tu as un assistant??

voilà voilà...  :rose:

p.s: Concernant Pepita, faut pas écouter cette bande de pervers(  ) je la trouve très bien comme çà.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

Sous réserve que j'ai bien compris, il fait tout lui même mais par ordinateur. Il confirmera sans doute !


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> ...Combien de temps te faut-il pour faire un épisode?? L'encrage et la mise en couleur, c'est toi qui t'en occupe où tu as un assistant??


beaucoup de temps...... 
...tout seul dans sa chemizafleur !!  


			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Concernant Pepita, faut pas écouter cette bande de pervers(  ) je la trouve très bien comme çà.


moi aussi, mais......  
:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hum, tu veux dire*
> que Pépita aime la fessée ?
> 
> 
> ...





C'est pas plutôt les boules?








je suis déjà loin...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la chance de bénéficier du concours d'une première lectrice si exigeante qu'elle cumule les fonctions normalement incompatibles de muse et de critique
> Après quoi quelques dernières tensions temporaires avec ma lectrice soi-disant lambda :sick: , je re-re-recorrige des trucs




*Tu  veux dire que c'est elle*
qui te force à surhabiller Pépita ?

On voit pourtant bien que c'est trop serré, elle respire pas.


----------



## jeep2nine (13 Mars 2006)

Encore bravo  
Je venais juste de relire les premiers épisodes et, ce matin, je tombe sur ton fil qui annonçait de nouvelles aventures :love: 

J'adore :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Pour ceux qui traiteraient Robertov de fégnasse


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

Ouh là, je n'ai pas exprimé clairement mon propos.

N'y vois là aucune intention de dévalorisation de ton travail, c'est simplement pour souligner que vu le style ... euuh comment dire ... pas vraiment épuré (au sens "moins de détails") de ton travail, je pense que la méthode "tout à la plume et au pinceau" nous promettrait le tome 2 pour les environs de 2012, donc perso, j'approuve ton choix de la solution A/A*.

De toute façon, l'art n'est pas dans l'outil, mais dans la main qui le tient, et l'&#339;il qui guide cette dernière, ainsi que dans les idées qui motivent le tout, et le résultat déjà paru est là pour prouver que l'utilisation de l'infographie ne fait pas de toi un artiste de seconde zone, mais bien un futur méritant de l'Alfred d'or d'Angoulême. 


(*)Adobe/Apple


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, j'apprendrai l'anglais.
> 
> :rose:


No prob y a un tuto basé sur scarface short version ici.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Nan nan, pas idiotes ces questions :* je n'ai pas de studio intégré ni d'assistant(e)s ni de stagiaires ni d'esclaves, mais j'ai la chance de bénéficier du concours d'une première lectrice si exigeante qu'elle cumule les fonctions normalement incompatibles de muse et de critique _(la plus lucide qui soit)_ !
> :afraid:
> 
> Sinon, hé bien je fais les crayonnés, je les relis, corrige, re-relis, refais, modifie, re-gomme, et puis je fais les encrages (*Les encrages Photoshop©/Wacom®, les seuls encrages garantis sans tâches durables !* :king:  ), re-lecture et corrections diverses, puis j'intègre les matières, photos, dépliants, logos préalablement fabriqués, et la mizencooleur.
> ...



Merci d'avoir éclairée ma lanterne Roberto.  

J'admire ta détermination, ça ne dois pas être facile tout les jours de concilier la vie de famille, le boulot et le dessin.  

Encore merci pour tout...ça peut paraître un peu cavalier de ma part, mais je voudrais également remercie ton épouse pour sa participation dans cette entreprise (j'ai cru comprendre que son avis avait beaucoup d'importance pour toi).


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Même que des fois j'ai pas le choix !




*Eeeh oui...*
trouvez-moi ne serait-ce qu'une seule femme sur terre en qui ne sommeille pas un tyran





 
:rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (18 Mars 2006)

Tiens, hier soir j'ai fait lire ton oeuvre à un pote PCiste.... il a trouvé ça absolument génial


----------



## Macounette (19 Mars 2006)

C'est lu et l'info est postée un peu partout  J'ai adoré le début de ce 2ème tome qui laisse présager beaucoup de moments rigolos !

Bravo, Roberto   :love:


----------



## House M.D. (20 Mars 2006)

Bravo à toi Roberto, comme d'hab, je n'aurais qu'un mot : génial ! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, hier soir j'ai fait lire ton oeuvre à un pote PCiste.... il a trouvé ça absolument génial



Comme quoi y'a des PCistes avec des sentiments...c'est bôooo !
:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de dessiner, de reprendre des tégévés, de rencontrer des gens, d'imaginer des histoires, de me baigner dans des piscines pas à moi



Là, t'as bien raison ! Se baigner dans ses propres piscines, c'est d'un commun ...


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2006)

Tiens je vais  essaayer d'écrire
 `
 
Comme Roberto  
Mais c'est vraiment :rose: :rose: :rateau: 
Pas très  
:hein:  facile....
 

(arf j'ai l'impression de faire un marathon)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le secret *c'est de donner un minimum de sens à tout cela !
> 
> :love:



Essaie dans sa langue : "de sens, un minimum, à tout celà, donner tu devras !"  
:mouais:


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Essaie dans sa langue : "de sens, un minimum, à tout celà, donner tu devras !"
> :mouais:



A oui je comprends mieux,
Mais laisser a César ce qui appartient a César, je vais laisser....


----------



## Grug2 (28 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont même énormément de sentiments : le dépit, la frustration, l'impatience, le complexe de persécution, la colère, la jalousie, l'intérêt, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grouille, ça sera jamais sorti pour le mois de mai :affraid:


----------



## NED (29 Mars 2006)

Mai !
Mais......mes......mets,
rhaaa...mais !
:hein:


----------



## tinibook (30 Mars 2006)

A pleurer de rire!!! J'ai encore mal au bide...  

Les détails qui tuent: "Grouiiik" , "Avalssa", "flaque.plouf", "MacOsXXVI" et d'autres  et cette MV Agusta (avec un design pareil Tamburini à de quoi cogiter...)

Eres un fenomeno Vixente. Enhorabuena y recuerdos a Roberto y Pepita!


----------



## tinibook (1 Avril 2006)

De rien! C'est vraiment excellent!! :love:

Pour Tamburini c'est par ici


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2006)

Super l'histoire de l'install !!
Tiens ça m'a donné faim avec tes spaguettis...
Je vais aller dévorer quelque chose moué !


----------

